# Plastisol transfers on a camo shirt



## justscrappin (Aug 20, 2011)

I have a customer who is wanting to order some camo shirts. I am reading that camo needs bleed resistant inks, so does that mean that I should not try to use plastisol transfers? Are camo shirts as really difficult to work with as what I am reading?

Thanks!


----------



## ole Jobe (Jun 16, 2009)

I have never had a problem with bleeding on 100% cotton camo. The polyester or blend shirts do tend to bleed. For these you need a bleed-resistant ink. God Bless.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

With Polyester shirts, even Bleed resistant inks can bleed. Best thing to do is cure or when you press lower the temperature. You'll have to experiment with that. You might have to press once at a lower temp and then come back and press at the suggested temp. 

Maybe even press for half the time, then come back and press again. I'd suggest, after you figure out the right process, do all the shirts at the lower temp, time or both, then come back and do all the shirts at the suggested time.


----------



## justscrappin (Aug 20, 2011)

selanac said:


> With Polyester shirts, even Bleed resistant inks can bleed. Best thing to do is cure or when you press lower the temperature. You'll have to experiment with that. You might have to press once at a lower temp and then come back and press at the suggested temp.
> 
> Maybe even press for half the time, then come back and press again. I'd suggest, after you figure out the right process, do all the shirts at the lower temp, time or both, then come back and do all the shirts at the suggested time.


I feel dumb...what do you mean to "cure"--just pressing at a lower temp?


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Cure meaning properly drying the ink. 

If the Camo shirt is mostly Polyester, the ink will bleed when you cure (dry or flash) when the Heat is too high. Lower the heat or dry it in less time. You might have to raise your flash dryer so it's not as hot on the surface of the tshirt.

After it's dry to touch, you can come back and dry it or cure it properly.


----------



## mumzie (May 9, 2008)

The OP is talking about using plastisol transfers...

Ask the transfer manufacturer what to do for specific fabric blends. It may be a combination of pressure, time, and temp that you need to experiment with.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

That's correct. The transfer still has to be cured.


----------



## drdoct (Jul 26, 2011)

FWIW, if you haven't be sure to check your camo shirt prices. I had a customer who wanted them for a baseball fan shirt until she saw the price. Of course she wanted Realtree, but still the others are 100%+ more expensive than regular shirts. If it's on 100% cotton then I wouldn't worry about it like Jobe said.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Make sure the company selling you transfers know they are for polyester shirts. Best is if you use a transfer with a low temp cure like 325.


----------



## calhtech (Feb 4, 2012)

selanac said:


> Cure meaning properly drying the ink.
> 
> If the Camo shirt is mostly Polyester, the ink will bleed when you cure (dry or flash) when the Heat is too high. Lower the heat or dry it in less time. You might have to raise your flash dryer so it's not as hot on the surface of the tshirt.
> 
> After it's dry to touch, you can come back and dry it or cure it properly.


I had same problem with 100% cotton from Code V and Faded Glory. Two different TRANSFER COMPANIES, same result. I bought some shirts to try and press plastisol transfers that I was already using, and all I did was waste a 1/2 dozen $7.00 shirts TESTING. I
gave up. I don't mind paying for "SCHOOLING" but thats ridiculous.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Best to use the same shirt while testing.


----------



## calhtech (Feb 4, 2012)

selanac said:


> Best to use the same shirt while testing.


 Thanks, thats why we hang out here for the veteran wisdom . Actually I did use the same shirt, testing pressures and temps. Some the bleed was not noticable immediately after pressing, and some of the bleed only occured in the darkest dye areas. Oh well, I will pursue this at a later date. Prolly put vinyl on the remaingin ones....


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

I hear ya. We've all been there.


----------

